# Guilty!!!



## stew (Jun 15, 2005)

Members of the anti hunting organization in NW Indiana were found guilty on all charges.  These are the people who tried to claim harassing game animals and lawful hunters was their right under the first amendment of free speech. They lost that argument and today, were found guilty. This is a good day for hunters. Thank you to Jim Myers and his family in Porter county, Indiana for never backing down from the anti's. "This is what the United States Sportsmans Alliance" does for hunters. All of you should join right away.


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

stew said:


> Members of the anti hunting organization in NW Indiana were found guilty on all charges.  These are the people who tried to claim harassing game animals and lawful hunters was their right under the first amendment of free speech. They lost that argument and today, were found guilty. This is a good day for hunters. Thank you to Jim Myers and his family in Porter county, Indiana for never backing down from the anti's. "This is what the United States Sportsmans Alliance" does for hunters. All of you should join right away.


Great news!!! Hope they have to pay a hefty fine!! :teeth:


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

stew said:


> Members of the anti hunting organization in NW Indiana were found guilty on all charges.  These are the people who tried to claim harassing game animals and lawful hunters was their right under the first amendment of free speech. They lost that argument and today, were found guilty. This is a good day for hunters. Thank you to Jim Myers and his family in Porter county, Indiana for never backing down from the anti's. "This is what the United States Sportsmans Alliance" does for hunters. All of you should join right away.


Excellent !!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------

